# My Apartment Neighbors



## Lon (Jun 5, 2016)

I finally got around to meeting some of my neighbors in the Senior Living Apartment that I live in. The facility is not ASSISTED LIVING, but several have a individual come in to assist them with some function or another. Some are married and live with their spouse. Some use walkers and some use canes. There are a couple in wheel chairs. Most all have Wi Fi and are Computer Literate to some extent. Most have family living within 50 miles. Some use the pool and fitness center equipment. All do their own meal preparation as well as occasionally eating out. Two have died since I moved here. Some do their own washing & apartment cleaning & some have it done by a service. The median age of the residents is 68. Several have gone on to a Assisted Living Facility nearby.
I obtained this information from the Manager.
Just today, a couple moved in next door to me. They are in their early 70's. He has a bad hearing problem and wears hearing aids as well as being on oxygen.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

It does sound like a nice arrangement. I'm sure you can find many interests in common. I think there can be real benefits to seniors only. My Dad lives in a regular condominium...he gets depressed being around exclusively " Old folks"...he is 92 Bless him, still completely independent. His latest grump with his building is they lifted the no pets rule. Cat's he's okay with, but if he had to get in the elevator with a dog, he'd probably take the seventeen flights of stairs instead.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 21, 2016)

We are in a complex of over 9000 geezers.  We have met more people in activities than in our building which has 75 condos.  We only participate in selected activities.  There is a wood shop that would be enjoyable, but standing for any length of time is a problem for me, so I don't go there.  Computer club I can manage along with some that are just social in nature.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2016)

I live in a 55+ community. Lately. we've had an influx of baby boomers moving in, mostly in their 60's. They've been like a breath of fresh air. I love having younger people here!  (There are even a few in their
fifties, not too many.)


----------

